# 2019 NISMO & 50th Anniversary



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

Plenty of images/links floating around of the newly revealed models.

The NISMO model got the most meaningful upgrades in my eyes, what appears to be a carbon roof, new carbon brakes, different wheels, turbo change, etc. etc.

Bayside Blue is back on the 50th model albeit with some racing livery inspired additions!

It will be interesting to see these in the flesh!

https://www.carsguide.com.au/car-ne...019-revealed-at-the-new-york-motor-show-74189

https://www.carsguide.com.au/car-ne...nniversary-edition-revealed-in-new-york-74177


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nismo Carbon Brakes! I dread to think how much. I have already enquired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

ROG350Z said:


> Nismo Carbon Brakes! I dread to think how much. I have already enquired


Agreed, considering the benefits vs Cost....
I was told some owners of the Spec V were retrofitting steel brakes and 'saving' the carbon ones...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

profaine said:


> Agreed, considering the benefits vs Cost....
> 
> I was told some owners of the Spec V were retrofitting steel brakes and 'saving' the carbon ones...



Some of us just enjoyed them  

Mine are 5% worn apparently - only did two sets of pads in 50,000 miles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

ROG350Z said:


> Some of us just enjoyed them
> 
> Mine are 5% worn apparently - only did two sets of pads in 50,000 miles!


Hard to argue with that, seems like the longevity isn't an issue!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very pretty. Track edition also gets a carbon roof option and ceramic brakes. 

Still no yellow


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally a Bayside Blue option, even if it is very limited.
Finally, carbon ceramic brakes on the Nismo, which should have had them from day one of the expensive Nismo model to justify the cost premium over a track edition.

Awaiting pricing.

If they can still bring the Nismo in close to £150,000 like the 17/18 with the revisions it's arguably the best value Nismo so far...

If the track edition does indeed get the carbon roof and brakes (based on info released so far) it's probably still the pick of the range.
My Track Edition with Alcon CCX was a peach of a car!


Big question is, is this the time to buy an R35 and keep it, or hold out for some special model when they kill it off in a year or two?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

nice!!!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Finally a Bayside Blue option, even if it is very limited.
> 
> Finally, carbon ceramic brakes on the Nismo, which should have had them from day one of the expensive Nismo model to justify the cost premium over a track edition.
> 
> ...



I strongly suspect this is the run out model.....

Agree on brakes. I suspect Nismo going to be £175k plus....

Current model, with Stealth Grey, is £155,000 list so is going to be significantly more than that I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Finally a Bayside Blue option, even if it is very limited.
> Finally, carbon ceramic brakes on the Nismo, which should have had them from day one of the expensive Nismo model to justify the cost premium over a track edition.
> 
> Awaiting pricing.
> ...





ROG350Z said:


> I strongly suspect this is the run out model.....
> 
> Agree on brakes. I suspect Nismo going to be £175k plus....
> 
> ...


yeah these could possibly be the run out models? tell you what tho, 50th bayside blue from Nissan factory is quite special!! Looks ace too!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

the bayside blue looks awful and that is before you even see the decals!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not a fan of the white arrow have to say.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Not a fan of the white arrow have to say.


You understand the reference though, right?

Outside Japan, more than 99% of people looking at it won't have the faintest clue.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I do now lol. Still not keen however.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Loving the bluish burnt tint on the wheels and the exhausts:bowdown1:
Im the same the blue one with out the arrow , though I see why they did it . Wondering if on the same tyres?
Also noticed no wing vents on the blue one like on the white one??


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

They should have brought back Midnight Purple which is an equally iconic colour IMO as there was already a blue colour in the normal line-up. Still nice to see none the less!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SarGara said:


> They should have brought back Midnight Purple which is an equally iconic colour IMO as there was already a blue colour in the normal line-up. Still nice to see none the less!


But they already did a Midnight Purple colour (called something else) on the Spec V in 2010.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Fair point I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I strongly suspect this is the run out model.....
> 
> Agree on brakes. I suspect Nismo going to be £175k plus....
> 
> Current model, with Stealth Grey, is £155,000 list so is going to be significantly more than that I guess.


How many 17/18 cars did they sell in the UK at £150k+options?
I thought it was 3 or 4.

Put the price up £20k+ and I have a feeling I won't be seeing one very often!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Think you're right. Lots of serious metal available at that money, some of it a lot newer.

This is likely the last throw of the dice in terms of changes to the car, but suspect there will be more colours and specs to run out on. Got to be a Nur at some point....


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Think I'd be very tempted if they will do a track edition in bayside blue....without the stripes, of course:chuckle:

....especially since it comes with the Nismo engine!

2020 Nissan GT-R 50th Anniversary And New GT-R Nismo Arrive In NYC - CarBuzz
https://apple.news/AXd8_mhPgSlm6neyhZckKbQ


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SarGara said:


> They should have brought back Midnight Purple which is an equally iconic colour IMO as there was already a blue colour in the normal line-up. Still nice to see none the less!


They already brought this colour back (all be it very slightly different).

was shown at TAS, but the crowds around the car were crazy.

it's also very difficult to photograph

so i headed to Nissan HQ (had a meeting there) and took a picture (it replaced the Bayside Blue 34 which was on display). Sales brochure shows the colour so kept one of those for the file. 

would be my choice of colour if i managed to secure one, although they all sold out the day of release


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

BMW do a very similar colour to the above called "Ruby Black" and it's stunning in the sun. 

New Nismo does looks very special.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

More photos here:

https://www.evo.co.uk/news/22572/2020my-nissan-gt-r-nismo-revealed-with-incremental-updates

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/new-york-motor-show/bayside-blue-back-50th-anniversary-nissan-gt-r


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Sooooooo much want for the new Nismo!!

Hope the price isn't too crazy.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That nismo is perfect out of the box


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Track Edition gets the Nismo engine and chassis improvements and can be optioned with the carbon roof and CCB's. Just been in touch with my dealer who says my TE order can roll into a MY20 car


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

https://youtu.be/pjMhPurdtEQ


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

https://youtu.be/8aR0_8Y7t14


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr.B said:


> https://youtu.be/pjMhPurdtEQ





Mr.B said:


> https://youtu.be/8aR0_8Y7t14


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

matty32 said:


> They already brought this colour back (all be it very slightly different).
> 
> was shown at TAS, but the crowds around the car were crazy.
> 
> ...


Great colour! Shame they only made 50, the Naomi Osaka Commemoration Model by the looks?! Even though there are more 35s made overall it looks like we might end up with less MNP type colours overall (compared to 34s at least) by then end of production, no doubt future collectibles regarding the 35s!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

CT17 said:


> But they already did a Midnight Purple colour (called something else) on the Spec V in 2010.


Midnight Opal was the name


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Is there any performance gains on the standard GTR or track edition does anyone know?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

None, possibly due to emissions requirements?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Ali86GTR said:


> Is there any performance gains on the standard GTR or track edition does anyone know?


The track edition is bumped up from 570PS to 600PS so should be something?


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Fair enough. I read 50th anniversary going to have more boost at lower rpm but if track edition going to have 600ps and carbon fibre roof may be the one to go for if in the market for a new GTR


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

mm.. being a owner of both a a R35 nismo & 45th , was expecting the 50th models to be the R36 models.... ah well Nissan have to make money!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

1JBK said:


> mm.. being a owner of both a a R35 nismo & 45th , was expecting the 50th models to be the R36 models.... ah well Nissan have to make money!


Ok noone likes a bragger! :chuckle:

Plus neither will be as raw as an original edition CBA 


P.s - am only envious
P.p.s- - I'd take an EBA for my CBA if i really have to! haha Tho seroiusly EBA's are the best R35's to date in my book! styling, power, looks and refinement


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tempted with a Bayside normal GTR - think the interior looks good as well on this one


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Ali86GTR said:


> Fair enough. I read 50th anniversary going to have more boost at lower rpm but if track edition going to have 600ps and carbon fibre roof may be the one to go for if in the market for a new GTR


The carbon fibre roof and CCBs will be optional on the Track Edition, standard on the Nismo.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Ok noone likes a bragger! :chuckle:
> 
> Plus neither will be as raw as an original edition CBA
> 
> ...



I raise R35 Nismo and a Spec V  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Midnight Opal was the name



Ultimate Black Opal - Paint Code LAC

Slightly different (more purple) than US model with more brown version and the Tennis star recent version in Japan is similar.

LAC was unique to Spec V. 49 made worldwide if I recall correctly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Any update on prices and when can place a order for 50th anniversary or TE??


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> Any update on prices and when can place a order for 50th anniversary or TE??


Emailed Fuggles and he has logged my interest and will revert when details released


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Could be worse! uke:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone else notice the 2020 GT-R is now the 4BA and no longer DBA?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

9TR said:


> Anyone else notice the 2020 GT-R is now the 4BA and no longer DBA?



Should be FBA should it not? EBA was MY17? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Nah the MY17-MY19 is still a DBA. Some people call it the EBA (and it would make sense) to differentiate them from the previous facelift, but it was still officially a DBA-R35 until the recently announced 2020 GT-R.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

ROG350Z said:


> Ultimate Black Opal - Paint Code LAC
> 
> Slightly different (more purple) than US model with more brown version and the Tennis star recent version in Japan is similar.
> 
> ...



I think its 41 Black Opal's, out of 109 total Spec V's.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I.am.Sully said:


> I think its 41 Black Opal's, out of 109 total Spec V's.



Even better - and bet all of those aren’t still around....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Dealer has been in touch to confirm carbon brakes and carbon roof are now options on the Track Edition. Also that cars already ordered as MY19 which will now come as MY20 are price protected so same price as MY19, albeit the new options will add to the price if selected. And the carbon wing now looks to be an option 

In the round, feeling very happy that I'm getting the 600PS Nismo engined car for the same price as the old 570


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

Are the 50th Anniversary cars limited numbers can anyone confirm??
Thanks


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

There hasn't been any mention of that.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

So for anyone who may be waiting for more info on a TE I was told today by a dealer that the TE has same power output as current out going model (570) and will be a MY20 model not a MY19 on delivery however TE 600ps as the NISMO is only for the US market not here in the UK. Also 50th anniversary will be available to order from 3rd of may for 93k apparently only 18 in total coming to the UK market.


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

At this rate the 55th Anniversary R35 will come in Millenium Jade.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ali86GTR said:


> So for anyone who may be waiting for more info on a TE I was told today by a dealer that the TE has same power output as current out going model (570) and will be a MY20 model not a MY19 on delivery however TE 600ps as the NISMO is only for the US market not here in the UK. Also 50th anniversary will be available to order from 3rd of may for 93k apparently only 18 in total coming to the UK market.


That's exactly the same info that I have received today...was after the TE car but that isn't coming to UK/Europe at all so I'm now wondering about whether people think the 50th anniversary model is worth the premium list price?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don***8217;t anticipate them being worth more than a normal GTR to be honest, the 45th anniversary ones aren***8217;t particularly (only 5 in gold).


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Agree don't think will be worth any more money than standard. If anything just order the LM track edition from Litchfield stage 4 with 3 year warranty!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

If the guys who wanted TE come together and put in order in for 3 or 4, why would they say no japan side? It shows a demand in the UK


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ali86GTR said:


> So for anyone who may be waiting for more info on a TE I was told today by a dealer that the TE has same power output as current out going model (570) and will be a MY20 model not a MY19 on delivery however TE 600ps as the NISMO is only for the US market not here in the UK. Also 50th anniversary will be available to order from 3rd of may for 93k apparently only 18 in total coming to the UK market.


Well that's interesting.
Why would they not offer the Nismo or TE in the UK?
Same right hand drive as the home market.

I've a feeling they'll just come later after the Bayside Blue 50th cars.
Half expecting orders for a Nismo or TE to open in 3-6 months.

Maybe the dealer wants to sell a car now. And the 50th is the only special model they have at the moment.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Well that's interesting.
Why would they not offer the Nismo or TE in the UK?
Same right hand drive as the home market.

I've a feeling they'll just come later after the Bayside Blue 50th cars.
Half expecting orders for a Nismo or TE to open in 3-6 months.

Maybe the dealer wants to sell a car now. And the 50th is the only special model they have at the moment.[/QUOTE]


The nismo & TE is coming to UK. But the TE with the same power output as the Nismo (600ps) only for the US market not over here. You can order a TE and will be a MY20 model so some minor changes will be the new turbos to increase lower rpm response and nismo alloys and suspension but same power output as current (570). 

So anyone that thought they were getting a 600ps nismo version of the TE here in UK will be slightly disappointed! I've had 2 dealers confirm this!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*2019 NISMO &amp; 50th Anniversary*



Ali86GTR said:


> Well that's interesting.
> Why would they not offer the Nismo or TE in the UK?
> Same right hand drive as the home market.
> 
> ...



The nismo & TE is coming to UK. But the TE with the same power output as the Nismo (600ps) only for the US market not over here. You can order a TE and will be a MY20 model so some minor changes will be the new turbos to increase lower rpm response and nismo alloys and suspension but same power output as current (570). 

So anyone that thought they were getting a 600ps nismo version of the TE here in UK will be slightly disappointed! I've had 2 dealers confirm this![/QUOTE]



NMGB (met them yesterday) confirmed TE standard power for UK and there will be 18 anniversary cars for UK so not sure why dealers saying that unless been reading press release from US? 

TE and Nismo will be available build to order - pricing TBC but my thought will be a chunk more than current considering carbon roof and brakes. Stealth Grey going as is Daytona Blue.

TE will have option for brakes and, carbon boot/roof (I believe but don’t hold me to it) - will then be closer to current Nismo money I imagine. 

I am not sure I will bother trade up and not sure too many new Nismos will make it here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> NMGB (met them yesterday) confirmed TE standard power for UK and there will be 18 anniversary cars for UK so not sure why dealers saying that unless been reading press release from US?
> 
> TE and Nismo will be available build to order - pricing TBC but my thought will be a chunk more than current considering carbon roof and brakes. Stealth Grey going as is Daytona Blue.
> 
> ...


Figure being mentioned for the Nismo is £175k.
I'd imagine that an upgrade cost of around 40k+?
Yes, I doubt we'll see that many in the UK either.
Paid noticeably less for my 570s Spider brand new with a raft of options after a (not so) little McLaren discount.

Seriously considering a 50th.
Not owning an R35 any more, I think I'd regret it if I didn't get one.
Because this may (or may not) be the last year of production.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I***8217;d buy a Nismo if I had the £.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd order a TE with all the options - the Nismo is going to be a LOT more and really the only difference is bodykit and external carbon.

If only they'd have an interesting colour,


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'd order a TE with all the options - the Nismo is going to be a LOT more and really the only difference is bodykit and external carbon.
> 
> If only they'd have an interesting colour,



Seats, turbos, alcantara interior.... I could go on haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Figure being mentioned for the Nismo is £175k.
> I'd imagine that an upgrade cost of around 40k+?
> Yes, I doubt we'll see that many in the UK either.
> Paid noticeably less for my 570s Spider brand new with a raft of options after a (not so) little McLaren discount.
> ...



That is about the price point we suspect too.

I won’t be bothering at that as will lose too much on current Nismo. 

Sad but at least it’s a lovely colour haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Has anyone placed an order? When's delivery?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

I ordered a TE in March which will now be delivered as a MY20. I'm ticking the boxes for the carbon roof and CCB's which are new options as per the dealer but had no more details on price, engine etc.

I can't say I'm bothered whether it has the 570 or 600 PS engine as it will be going to Litchfield for 800 straight away.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice! What colour did you go for? I'm still debating if should just upgrade the power for my prestige through Litchfield or upgrade to a MY20 TE. 

Did you get a good deal? 

If your planning to upgrade the power should have just ordered through Litchfield the LM track edition? Either way gonna be a monster and the carbon roof going to look awesome!


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Ali86GTR said:


> Nice! What colour did you go for? I'm still debating if should just upgrade the power for my prestige through Litchfield or upgrade to a MY20 TE.
> 
> Did you get a good deal?
> 
> If your planning to upgrade the power should have just ordered through Litchfield the LM track edition? Either way gonna be a monster and the carbon roof going to look awesome!


Going for Pearl Black with the Nismo black wheels, black interior and carbon roof. I ordered through Carwow and got a big discount, nearly in double digits  LM will then mod it to my requirements


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

nn7man said:


> Going for Pearl Black with the Nismo black wheels, black interior and carbon roof. I ordered through Carwow and got a big discount, *nearly in double digits*  LM will then mod it to my requirements


£9 off???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a Bayside Blue 50th coming.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> I've got a Bayside Blue 50th coming.


Niceeeeeeee!!!! :smokin:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

nn7man said:


> Going for Pearl Black with the Nismo black wheels, black interior and carbon roof. I ordered through Carwow and got a big discount, nearly in double digits  LM will then mod it to my requirements


Did they want any uplift in price?
The TE currently listed on Carwow is still the old price isn't it?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Niceeeeeeee!!!! :smokin:


I have quite a fondness for the GT-R marque.
And lets be honest, it probably isn't going to live on much longer.

So makes sense to get a 35 in one of my favorite ever GT-R colours before it's too late.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

CT17 said:


> I've got a Bayside Blue 50th coming.


nice and best colour:bowdown1:


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Am I correct in assuming no discounts on 50th seeing as only 18 coming to uk?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Monster GTR said:


> Am I correct in assuming no discounts on 50th seeing as only 18 coming to uk?


If the dealers are to be believed, Nissan have set the price and stated there are no discounts to be had on the anniversary model.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Did they want any uplift in price?
> 
> The TE currently listed on Carwow is still the old price isn't it?



I am guessing TE with paint, Carbon and CCB and first year £2k tax is list £125k...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

JMacca1975 said:


> If the dealers are to be believed, Nissan have set the price and stated there are no discounts to be had on the anniversary model.



That is as we understand it from NMGB. They don’t need to discount them and they will be a rare sight indeed. Except on CT17’s Facebook feed hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> That is as we understand it from NMGB. They don’t need to discount them and they will be a rare sight indeed. Except on CT17’s Facebook feed hahaha


I've actually calmed down a bit on there lately... :chuckle:


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

No stealth grey Nismo??!!    :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We are offering Stealth Grey and the 50th Edition Paint Scheme on SPPF removable films if anyone is interested.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.B said:


> No stealth grey Nismo??!!    :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


Discontinued after MY17.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr.B said:


> No stealth grey Nismo??!!    :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:



Selfishly I am quite glad haha. Think there are only 4 in UK if I recall correctly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

